# JSP Weiterleitung?



## math66 (28. Nov 2005)

hallo, ich möchte den nutzer meiner seite nach 3 sekunden weiterleiten. ich hab das jetzt mit jsp:forward, aber da gehts es gleich, ohne 3 sekunden zu warten...wie mach ich das?

danke


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (28. Nov 2005)

javascript funktion


```
sleep(3000);
document.location.href = 'index2.html'
```

so müsste es eigentlich gehen


----------



## math66 (28. Nov 2005)

hi, danke, ich möchte aber java nutzen...wir gehts damit?

danke


----------



## bronks (28. Nov 2005)

Wenn Du hier einen Post schreibst und in wegschickst, dann erscheint auch eine Seite, die Dich nach 3 Sekunden weiterleitet und das ganze sieht so aus:



```
<head>
...
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="3;url=viewtopic.php?p=148679#148679">
...
```
Die 3 im Content steht für 3 Sekunden und nach dem ";" kommt die URL auf welche umgeleitet wird.

Direkt mit Java kannst Du folgende Sachen verwenden:
Redirect:

```
response.sendRedirect("/blabla.html");
```

Forward:

```
RequestDispatcher rd = request.getRequestDispatcher("/blabla.html");
rd.forward(request, response);
```


----------



## Ilja (28. Nov 2005)

versuchs mit
Thread.sleep(3);

...includieren nicht vergessen


----------



## clemson (28. Nov 2005)

falls das funktioniert


			
				Ilja hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Thread.sleep(3);


dann mit Thread.sleep(3000); --> die Angabe erfolgt in Milisekunden

aber das wird nicht funktionieren, denn er will ja, dass nach 3 sekunden eine andere seite angezeigt wird, oder?


----------

